# Nested elm set



## DKMD (Jul 5, 2012)

Scott(NYWoodturner) had asked about the 'main attraction' bowl for the proposed salad set my wife requested. There are several options including the FBE bowl I posted a little while back although I'm having trouble convincing her to put anything in it(She says it's too pretty).

Here's one possibility… This is an elm set I finished a few days ago. There's a nice little bit of burl figure in places. The largest bowl is just under 12" in diameter and about 4" deep. Finished with walnut oil.

Comments, criticism, and suggestions always appreciated!

[attachment=7466][attachment=7467][attachment=7468]


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 5, 2012)

Once again - Beautiful work ! Are related to Mike Mahoney? Its going to take some nice blanks to stand up to that ! Awesome job.
Scott


----------



## Kevin (Jul 5, 2012)

When the turner in me grows up, he wants to be like you.



:hatsoff:


----------



## Dennis Ford (Jul 5, 2012)

Very nice work, the wood is pretty too!



DKMD said:


> Scott(NYWoodturner) had asked about the 'main attraction' bowl for the proposed salad set my wife requested. There are several options including the FBE bowl I posted a little while back although I'm having trouble convincing her to put anything in it(She says it's too pretty).
> 
> Here's one possibility… This is an elm set I finished a few days ago. There's a nice little bit of burl figure in places. The largest bowl is just under 12" in diameter and about 4" deep. Finished with walnut oil.
> 
> Comments, criticism, and suggestions always appreciated!


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Jul 5, 2012)

What system do you use for your nesting bowls?
Tom


----------



## DKMD (Jul 5, 2012)

NYWoodturner said:


> Once again - Beautiful work ! Are related to Mike Mahoney? Its going to take some nice blanks to stand up to that ! Awesome job.
> Scott



Now that's funny! Mahoney is a bowl savant… I'm just a lucky idiot who managed to get a coring system to work this time.


----------



## DKMD (Jul 5, 2012)

West River WoodWorks said:


> What system do you use for your nesting bowls?
> Tom



I used the McNaughton system for these. This set turned out well, but I've had some less successful ventures with it… They say there's a learning curve, and I think they're right!:dash2::dash2:


----------



## EricJS (Jul 6, 2012)

David, you're a machine! Beautiful work - again!


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Jul 6, 2012)

DKMD said:


> West River WoodWorks said:
> 
> 
> > What system do you use for your nesting bowls?
> ...




What made you decide on the McNaughton system over some of the other ones available? 
I would eventually like to get a coring system, would you recommend the McNaughton or any other for that matter?
Thanks again for the help, and those are some BEAUTIFUL bowls!
Tom


----------



## bearmanric (Jul 6, 2012)

Very nice work David. Rick


----------



## davidgiul (Jul 6, 2012)

Beautiful work. And here I thought you spent all your days up to your elbows in people's hips.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jul 6, 2012)

:gaah: there you go again more stunning stuff dont you sleep dave  hmmmmm those would look good in hmmmm let me see maybe apple or cherry burl :rofl2::rofl2::rofl2: duckman


----------

